# My clown fish



## Sandrion (Dec 7, 2010)

Stopped in my LFS yesterday and saw the most amazing clownfish ever to date. in my experience. I have been wanting a clownfish since i started my SW tank, but just hadn't found the "right" one for me until I saw this little guy. He is a Yellowstripe Maroon Clownfish. Anyone else have one of these little guys? I think he is just awesome. any good ideas for tankmates?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Maroons are nice looking, but as mean and nasty as they come, so tankmates would have to be strong and fast.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Sandrion said:


> Anyone else have one of these *little guys*? I think he is just awesome. any good ideas for tankmates?


I've had my yellow stripe maroon clown for about 4 years now and haven't had any aggression issues with it, mainly because I've kept it with tank mates of similar temperments (damsels) or larger and/or more aggressive fish (large damsel, picasso trigger, paddlefin wrasse, porcupine puffer, etc).

I bolded "little guys" when I quoted you because maroons are actually one of the largest clownfish species in the hobby (large females can obtain 6"/15cm).

The specimen I have loves to dig in the sand.


----------



## Sandrion (Dec 7, 2010)

I have him with three small damsels, about his size, two fire fin gobies, a yellow watchman, and two snails and a starfish. He is so cool because he actually just stays to himself and doesn't bother the other fish. He is active and everything but he wont instigate anything.
Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I should get next that would go well with these fish? Or do I have enough? I am fairly new to the SW scene, so any help and advice would be appreciated.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

What's the volume of the aquarium?


----------



## Sandrion (Dec 7, 2010)

Its a 39g, and I am looking for a bigger one. I have a 55g and 40g FW setup's and this is my first SW. What would be a good size tank to look for? I know the bigger the better but within reasonable prices and such.


----------



## Sandrion (Dec 7, 2010)

And its like a 39g long aquarium, so they have plenty of room to swim, not a tall one. I dont like the tall ones...


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

You're most likely fully stocked at this point in the tank they're currently in (SW stocking levels are typically less than what one would do in a FW)..

Larger tank volume is usually better in most instances, though I'd probably go with a 40gal breeder over a 55gal (and the 55gal over a standard 40gal).

Keep in mind the aggression potential of your maroon clown (and small damsels) is far from fruition (given their immaturity at this point).

What type of damsels do you have?


----------



## Sandrion (Dec 7, 2010)

An electric blue, a peach colored one, and a yellow and gold chromis.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hooboy. This isn't going to end well.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I hate you guys and your SW tanks! 










lol ight...ight... I'm hating.


----------



## Sandrion (Dec 7, 2010)

I am new to the SW scene like I said, so any explanations as to reasons it wouldn't work well would be appreciated. I have had really good luck with fish that just aren't supposed to get along getting along just fine. So please elaborate.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You have some of the nastiest fish imaginable, stuffed into a space that each will want all to itself, and they are probably all still juveniles which haven't even gotten really mean yet. Damsels don't play well with others, especially not with other damsels. Once they grow up a bit and get comfy, they're going to try to establish their own territories, being very highly territorial fish, and their turf wars will be brutal. "Damsel" is anything but a fitting name.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just because it hasn't been said yet, clownfish and chromis (?) are both damsels. So you have a 40g with four damsels and two firefish. Heck, I'd go as far as saying that's overstocked NOW! Even a larger tank would only lessen aggression, not remove it. 

If I were you, I'd pick one of the damsels and bring the other two back to a store for in store credit. Get some other peaceful fish that are strong enough to take any bullying from whatever damsel you choose to keep. And QUARANTINE IT!!! I'm in the process of fighting a mystery parasite that just keeps coming back. Two fish died from one contaminated shrimp. QT everything. Just a word of the not so wise. And TOS. And a bunch of more experienced people.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Boy, do I wish I had read something like this sooner...

I set up a saltwater tank back in September, and for some odd reason, let my now fiancee pick out the fish. We knew little about marine fish, but enough to stay away from bigger things, as it's only a 20g. So, she picked a maroon clown, a blue damsel, a yellowtail damsel, and the 'nightmare fish', aka sergeant major damsel. 

No one knew that the sergeant major got huge damn fast. He killed off the yellowtail just last month, and is picking on the other two. He's easily three times the others' size.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd definitely sell the thing. It might do well with tangs in someone else's tank. They'd put him in his place! (Do NOT add any type of tang of ANY size into your tank. It's way too small.)


----------

